# 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets Giveaway On ContractorTalk.com



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

For those of you that happen to be members of ContractorTalk.com, there is a giveaway going on there that you are going to want to enter!

*GIVEAWAY: 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets*








GIVEAWAY: 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets


We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with 3M™ to give away THREE 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets Prize Packs. To enter this giveaway, reply to this thread with your response to the following question: Which attribute is most important for sandpaper? (Example...




www.contractortalk.com


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

durability.. i use 150 grit. i trim the edges to exact size of sander head. thanks


----------

